# Rise crispy or alternative concentrate...



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

Hi Peeps, 

Anyone seem anyone who stocks the above locally?

Thanks


----------



## Wesley (5/1/16)

Skyblue Vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mamma Bear (5/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> Anyone seem anyone who stocks the above locally?
> 
> Thanks


 

Vapowave also stocks The Flavour Apprentice's Rice Crunchies


----------



## Ernest (5/1/16)

Oh, TFA RICE CRUNCHIES. I think I should try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

Awesome thanks a lot guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

